# Backyard Reno!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I posted a little about this the other day but am about to actually start the project. I have done some reading and I believe I know what the issue is with my Zenith Zoysia in the back. I want to do this one time and do it correctly as to not end up wasting any money. Starting a new thread to get a good game plan and final feedback before I begin.

Grass in the back here is Zenith Zoysia from seed - you can see the pic below what it looks like once it heats up in the summer and is fungus free. I believe what is happening every year is large spots of "Large Patch" or "Brown Patch." From researching this is most likely due to humidity, shade, and the fact that this is the lowest point of our lot. It never stays "wet" but it gets plenty of hydration from runoff and being somewhat shaded.

We're about to have around 20 trees taken out to help with this and expand our usable space. I debated going with TiffTuff everywhere but I think the house provides too much shade to do so. So my plan is to keep the existing grass and add on the sides with matching Zenith sod. Ignore the height of the grass right now, I usually mow it at around 1" and keep it up nice but am fighting this fungus and waiting on the tree work to be done this week and then will continue normal cutting and maintenance.

Here's my questions and my main goal moving forward that I need help with:

1. What can I do to make sure I avoid this fungus from happening every year?
2. Does TiffTuff Bermuda need a ton of sun like regular Bermuda? Am I correct
in assuming my best bet is staying with the Zentih?
3. To avoid the fungus issues with the Zoysia...Should I treat it monthly with something like I recently sprayed? 
Also, do I need to treat for fungus when the grass is dormant? 
4. I believe with aerating, mowing low, feeding it and watering it these areas will fill in.....anything else?

Let me know your thoughts, this is going to be expensive either way and I want to do it right.

I have attached images of the layout of the yard, pictures of the fungus, what I recently treated it with, and images comparing the healthy areas to the non-healthy areas.

Appreciate any input!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, maybe this will gain some interest now lol!

Here's the progress.....tree's removed and stumps ground.

After seeing how much sun it gets now I'm pumped - doing a complete replacement with 12 pallets of TiffTuff sod.

You can see in the after pictures the flag line I put down. Everything from there forward will be new sod. Behind that and the sides I will spread the mulch from everything they chipped up. Back left and back right corners will be large mulch areas for firepit and swing set. Going with something like knockout roses and hydrangeas to add some color around the yard and against the house....?

I have access to a skid steer to prep for sod and smooth everything out. Hope to finish cleaning up everything and be ready for the light grading this week.

Here's where I can use some help now that we have a plan. We are completely open to advice on what and where to plant. A lot of the budget for this project went to trees and is going to sod so trying to keep the rest pretty cheap but just want some color in and around the yard.

I used an iPhone app and made a rendering - scaling is way off due to using the phone and hard to see lol but you get the picture of what we're going for.

This is the biggest project I have tackled yet but happy with the progress so far! I'll post pics along the way.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

This is going to look great! How many hours of sun do you think you're getting now?

For landscape plants all options are open! Make sure you plan based on how many hours of sun you get in each area. Most hydrangeas need afternoon shade but other flowering shrubs do best in full sun.

Look at my lawn journal if you like (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=18372) and ask me any questions if you see some shrubs or plants you're interested in.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks!

I'm probably getting at least 6 hours of sun now. Neighbor put some in where he is getting only 4 and it looks amazing!

Appreciate it, I'll check yours out for some ideas!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Major progress today, here's an update!

Rented a mini skid steer and got a lot done!

Almost ready for sod! The soil is already really good too which was nice to see!

Question: Is TiffTuff worth it over the 419? Does it really need that much less water/sun?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Unless there is a huge difference in price, I would go with the TifTuf since it is a newer improved cultivar. I don't know about water or sun needs but it will stay greener longer in the fall and green up earlier in the spring. 419 is also a great turf and if you can get it at a cheaper price, I don't think you would regret it.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Got a ton done this weekend! Grading done, mulch spread, 6 pallets of sod laid! Need 3 more pallets of sod, went with Tiff Tuff! Gotta get the playground in after the sod and then the landscape lighting finished. Ran the wires under the sod for that as well. New walkway done with metal edging and some solar lights for the steps to backyard. Getting close!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

OMG! That river rock between the pinestraw and the grass is beautiful but it makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up when thinking about them getting kicked into the grass.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> OMG! That river rock between the pinestraw and the grass is beautiful but it makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up when thinking about them getting kicked into the grass.


Thank you!! I know I know lol! But that ending is pretty high….I keep telling myself at least.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

If you got kids that rock will be in the grass and on the porch and in chairs.
Or maybe that's just my kids. My dogs kick it up everywhere too!
:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

rjw0283 said:


> If you got kids that rock will be in the grass and on the porch and in chairs.
> Or maybe that's just my kids. My dogs kick it up everywhere too!
> :lol:  :lol:


Not just your kids... My kids would have it evenly distributed throughout the yard.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > If you got kids that rock will be in the grass and on the porch and in chairs.
> ...


Ha, I came to post the same. It'd end up in their beds..


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's the progress and rest of the plan!

5 more pallets coming when I have time to lay them....grass will be down to flag line you can see in the picture. Where chairs are will be a river-rock fire pit area with dry creek beds on both sides and a large rock-border outlining the trampoline and fire pit areas. Metal edging with wood arbor where grass will meet the fire-pit area. Getting there! Mulch will be spread evenly across the back and landscape lighting on some of the trees and around the fire pit area!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Looking very nice!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

This was a MUCH larger project than anticipated but we're getting there! Next is finish the rocks, dry creek beds, and outline and fill the fire pit area in! Ran about 25 pieces short on sod!

That Tiff Tuff is coming in nice too!


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Beautiful setting, layout, everything!! That's gonna look amazing :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you! Little more profess today!


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Great job! That is a ton of work but you and your family will be able to enjoy it. Now all you need to do is ruin it by having an in ground pool put in. :lol:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

klsmith259 said:


> Great job! That is a ton of work but you and your family will be able to enjoy it. Now all you need to do is ruin it by having an in ground pool put in. :lol:


Hahaha that is what my wife said!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

More progress! Coming together!!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Some progress pics!

I got absolutely tore up with army worms in the new sod but believe I caught them in time.

Other than that, got a lot more done! Just need to finish running the metal edging, finish the dry creek beds with smaller rocks and borders, and add the rest of the lights! I bought a Volt lighting controller and it is AWESOME to say the least in case anyone needs a good recommendation.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Signs of recovery after your trip?

EDIT: I'll comment in the other thread.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Finished the lighting!

All low voltage and a VOLT controller.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice....i just spent an hour on the volt site :shock:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Nice....i just spent an hour on the volt site :shock:


They make really good stuff! This controller is legit, makes the one I have from HD in the front seem like a dang toy. I'm going to end up replacing that one as well with another one of these.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Nice....i just spent an hour on the volt site :shock:


I just installed a VOLT system I bought from Costco a few weeks ago. It's amazing and the quality is top notch.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's the latest progress from this year! More lights, plants, almost done with creek beds, grass coming in nice! Lot do do still but wanted to update!


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Beautiful property, and great work over the two seasons!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Dono1183 said:


> Beautiful property, and great work over the two seasons!


Thank you! Been quite the project!


----------

